
Women and mixed gender teams have raised a record amount of VC so far this year - DoreenMichele
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/04/female-founders-have-brought-in-just-2-2-of-us-vc-this-year-yes-again/
======
DoreenMichele
It leads heavily with rage factor and "How to lie with statistics." But the
last three paragraphs or so have a spoonful of genuine data that suggests
modest improvements.

